# Fridays Pictures



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Was a Good day for a ride setting at Noah's Ark with a cool one


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle (Aug 19, 2005)

nice... sure wish i was home i would be doing the same thing.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

We transplanted a live oak tree from our creek bottom, it was a pretty fun job. I'll take a picture of it at it's new location a little later.

Ready to pick up and put on the trailer.









On the trailer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

..


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Anybody RIDE like I did ????


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

How about some dinosaur tracks from the hill country!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Anybody RIDE like I did ????


Nope! I did ride the one outside the grocery store though. Think it was a nickel a ride.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Nwilkins said:


> Anybody RIDE like I did ????


You betcha!!! Getting finger caught in spring always made me re-evaluate my life choices! lmao :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aggie13_03 (Sep 23, 2010)

elkhunter49 said:


> How about some dinosaur tracks from the hill country!!


I think I know where those tracks are (assuming they're the same ones I was showed). Pretty cool.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Saw this fella driving home yesterday








His back tailgate had 8 recessed round trailer lights mounted on it..pic didn't turn out to well.








Found a friend inside a repair heater at work!









Duck hunting on the last day of the season


----------



## bbxsbs (May 21, 2004)

...ready for the spring wildflowers at the farm...should be great with all the winter moisture....


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

caught a few cute little white bass on the nueces..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Anybody RIDE like I did ????


I had the same exact horse. Are we related?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Last friday right after work I made my first house fire! Everyone was ok and made it out safely.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> I had the same exact horse. Are we related?


Carol, that was a boys only horse, as I grew older I shared tho


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My dad taking his first ever "selfie" with our truck. Lol.
my new silver bullet! Giant Advanced pro 2. Cycle cross bike. 20lbs. Right off the show room floor. I can know a couple lbs. Off that for another 1k.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good morning from Valintin Imperial Maya Hotel in Mexico


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

A couple that just came out of the shop.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

elkhunter49 said:


> How about some dinosaur tracks from the hill country!!


That at the dinosaur museum near Canyon Lake?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Was that in Lake Jackson?



rubberducky said:


> Last friday right after work I made my first house fire! Everyone was ok and made it out safely.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Nwilkins said:


> Anybody RIDE like I did ????


Yep, went through many a set of springs!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Good morning from Valintin Imperial Maya Hotel in Mexico


That's awesome...but, dang, I'd hate to have to re-thatch that monster! Mine's bad enough!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

fangard said:


> That at the dinosaur museum near Canyon Lake?


No its from a ranch West of San Antoino!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

FishBone said:


> Was that in Lake Jackson?


It was a mutual add for clute. Off of Wayne street over by the pool.
James


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heavenly Days ,Sharkbait !!!!

You 'shine up' right nice.... Shave AND a haircut ????

Lookin' good, Dude...Betcha Mom and the kid are happy.:cheers:e

Re:the truck with all the tail lights...he must be a little concerned with his 'blind spot'...Check out those FOUR rear view mirrors on the door..:rotfl:



SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> caught a few cute little white bass on the nueces..


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Two weeks ago I finally got my wife to the range to shoot my 9mm...she had a blast, loved it! Last week, I took her back to try out a M&P 9mm of her own, after she shot that, she asked to shoot my .45...I think I've created a monster!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I hate you right now Joey! Looks awesome. Cold and wet back in H-Town


Hotrod said:


> Good morning from Valintin Imperial Maya Hotel in Mexico


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Few from the last cpl weeks.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Finally made it thru the "terrible twos"...*

Third birthday Saturday for James IV....

Whew !!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> my new silver bullet! Giant Advanced pro 2.


You don't look anything like your avitar. 

Nice bike.

TH


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> I hate you right now Joey! Looks awesome. Cold and wet back in H-Town


You guys would hate it here right now. It's clear skies, hot and sunny. Laying in the pool woman watching with unlimited alcohol and food at our disposal.

J/k, eat your heart out suckers lol:brew2:


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> You guys would hate it here right now. It's clear skies, hot and sunny. Laying in the pool woman watching with unlimited alcohol and food at our disposal.
> 
> J/k, eat your heart out suckers lol:brew2:


You could help us out with more pictures!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

goldwingtiny said:


> You could help us out with more pictures!!!


Last time I did that here, there was some whiners.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Our Bull*

Our Simmental Bull gets a pedicure at Beard Navasota Vet Clinic today.
One of his babies born several weeks ago.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*Birthday pics*

What a great 3 days in the ULM


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*New England Theme Super Bowl*

Rhode Island Johnny Cakes

A Winning New England Plate - Cranberry Salsa was lights out

Clear Clam Chowda.

Rubbed Simple Lemon n Budda ( for the non fry )

Fresh Catch Putting on the Ritz

Super Bowl Venison Yankee Pot Roast = Delectable

Sam Adams = Real Beerl


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

Venison Sloppy Captain Dave's- Note the mug

Crockpot Turkey Thighs n Green bean Sweet Red Pepper Salad

Cheeken Breast Trombino

Poached Salmon topped with a Lemon Dill Sauce and last of the Sweet Red Pepper Green bean Salad.

Spaghetti Sqaush n Sauce topped with Venison Balls

Lights On The Good n The Bad :ac550:

Super bowl is the second best day in allot of kitchens and Restaurants next to Thanksgiving. Its like that everyday here..lol


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Captain Dave, You may want to get out of the kitchen long enough to go get you a new mule...... or at least a quick trip to a filling station with a good mechanic. I'll stand guard over all that grub for ya while you're gone if ya want.....


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

lol .. I got the ABS Mod working.. It just needed a connection cleaning. The Service light is for the O2 sensors on the passenger side exhaust pipe. I'll replace them as the pots a simmering..lol Thanks for the offer .


goldwingtiny said:


> Captain Dave, You may want to get out of the kitchen long enough to go get you a new mule...... or at least a quick trip to a filling station with a good mechanic. I'll stand guard over all that grub for ya while you're gone if ya want.....


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Capt'n Dave...how is that Sam Adams Cold Snap?
I've seen it a the store and thought of trying...but don't want to buy a sixer of something I don't like.
My HEB has a shelf where you can mix n match individual beers but they never seem to include the Sam Adams beers.

I'm definitely more of a lager fan and hefeweizen. Just about any Dutch beer too...stella, duvel, hoegaarden.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Goes great with feech , cheeken or pork. sweet of orange peel and plum to the peppery bite of fresh ground .. I picked up the sampler for $13.99 All the ales were great n fresh..


Fishin' Trip said:


> Capt'n Dave...how is that Sam Adams Cold Snap?
> I've seen it a the store and thought of trying...but don't want to buy a sixer of something I don't like.
> My HEB has a shelf where you can mix n match individual beers but they never seem to include the Sam Adams beers.
> 
> I'm definitely more of a lager fan and hefeweizen. Just about any Dutch beer too...stella, duvel, hoegaarden.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> How about some dinosaur tracks from the hill country!!


Is that place between Ozona and Sonora?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> You guys would hate it here right now. It's clear skies, hot and sunny. Laying in the pool woman watching with unlimited alcohol and food at our disposal.
> 
> J/k, eat your heart out suckers lol:brew2:


And your on the freaking internet,,,,while your on vacation, you can do that when you get home....you need a big L on your forehead !!!

Now drop the devise and get back to relaxing and woman watching! Hope y'all caught some fish to.


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

A little brag.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Brag away, you deserve it!

Green to ya


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Michael Dill said:


> A little brag.


Pfffft. Thats a big brag. Nice deer.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Been busy this week so I only have one picture, I call it "Field of Dream's". After years of dreaming about it, I signed the papers today on my very own lot down in Sargent.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

^^^^^^
Congrats on the purchase. I hope it becomes all you want it to be.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> Been busy this week so I only have one picture, I call it "Field of Dream's". After years of dreaming about it, I signed the papers today on my very own lot down in Sargent.


Nice! Is that on Bluewater?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> Nice! Is that on Bluewater?


Yep


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Very cool sharkchum, a big congrats to ya!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

sea sick said:


> And your on the freaking internet,,,,while your on vacation, you can do that when you get home....you need a big L on your forehead !!!
> 
> Now drop the devise and get back to relaxing and woman watching! Hope y'all caught some fish to.


We didn't do to bad hector. Caught the most fish out of the 10 boat fleet


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

Flounder


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Chillin in sunny San Diego.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*New Rolex*

Had a big celebration dinner meeting last night with the top brass of our dealership. All of us were given a new Rolex as appreciation for a GREAT 2014'.

Our GM hand picked them for each of us, 11 total were given out.

I thank God daily for his blessings and all he has done for me and my family.

Here is mine: Datejust Oyster Perpetual, jubilee band stainless on white gold with a Rhodium face and roman numerals.

A beautiful timepiece which will be added to my collection of heirlooms for my 4 sons....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mango Tangos for breakfast? Why not


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Mas... LA Jolla


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Little cafe in beautiful downtown Heidelberg, Mississippi!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

**** Chaser said:


> Mas... LA Jolla


Looks like you and the wife are having a blast, we've gone twice to San Diego and stopped by La jolla there were people that were swimming out to a bout out in the middle of the bay, it was so cold we had jackets on. Saw a lot of seals there also enjoy!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

USS Midway


----------



## wicked wades (Jul 28, 2009)

elkhunter49 said:


> How about some dinosaur tracks from the hill country!!


Were they possibly found on a ranch's creek bottom just south of where HWY 46 and HWY 16 intersect


----------

